# amelia rose caballero <3



## Babybbumbleb

:kiss:


my baby girl 1 day old :) 

more pictures to come

she will be a week old tomorrow can't believe it!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6923.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 67


----------



## tasha41

Beautiful!! Congratulations! :pink:


----------



## kayyheyy

She's gorgeous!


----------



## zoe93

She's so adorable God bless her! And congratulations


----------



## TaliaAndKalia

beautiful :hugs:


----------



## Babybbumbleb

Thank you girls :) she looks so different now from when she was first born!


----------



## LarLar

She is so adorable! Congrats again and Well done you :) :flow: xx


----------



## always_xo

She's beautiful!


----------



## Babybbumbleb

Thank you:) she looks exactly like her daddy


----------



## Eloquence

She's perfect! Congratulations! Can't wait for more pictures xx :flow:


----------



## jrwifey18

Congrats she looks just like you


----------



## joshslilmomma

Congratulations!!! She's beautiful


----------



## OhhBabyBump

She is so gorgeous, congratulations hun <3


----------



## LittleAngel_x

Congratulations! Shes Beautiful


----------



## xforuiholdonx

She is so precious!


----------



## KatVM

She looks adorable! I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Babybbumbleb

Thank you girls!!! Ill post more pictures when i can. For those of you who have instagram my username is babybbumbleb you can see loads of photos on there


----------



## MrsEngland

Aww she's beautiful hun, makes me want my baby girl here!


----------



## Ayannaplus1

Awwww how sweet she is adorable!!


----------



## samisshort

Wow congrats, she's gorgeous! :flower:


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww she's just tooo cute!! :') Can't believe shes been born a week already though?! The time really does fly! :| Congratulations on your little girly :) xx


----------



## wellsk

Congratulations! She's Gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah1508

She's gorgeous! I've been stalking your instagram every morning to see if you've put up any more photos :haha: They are all absolutely beautiful photos btw oh and she really does look like her Daddy!  x


----------



## Emma11511

congratulations, she's gorgeous! How quickly has this week gone? I can't believe it's been so long already!


----------



## MumToBe2012

Congrats !!


----------



## Babybbumbleb

I know its gone so quick! Thank you girls i love her! My beauty queen


----------



## 060509.x

Awwwwh, what a little cutie :) 
Congrats :flower:


----------



## MarissaFaith

She's finally here, YAY!!! She's so gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Awwwwwwwwwww she is so sweet and precious!!! Can't wait to see more of her,congrats mama!! :flower:


----------



## Mickey1994

She's so sweet! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mayb_baby

Shes beautiful congratulations :)


----------



## Linzi_x

congratulations hun! absolutely adorable :')


----------



## Babybbumbleb

Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Congratulations she is adorable :D


----------



## kirsteen

Shes gorgeous, congrats! xxxxxx


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Congrats! She is adorable :)


----------



## EloiseAndBump

Awww she's finally here! Congratulations! :happydance: xxx


----------



## rebeccalouise

Massive congrats hun, she's beautiful! :flower:


----------



## Babybbumbleb

Thanks so much girls! <3


----------



## x__amour

Sooo gorgeous! :D


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congrats! What a sweetheart :)


----------



## Babybbumbleb

Thanks!


----------



## bbyno1

Congrats! She looks just like you:)


----------



## ClairAye

Only just looked at this now :haha: She's so cute! :flower:


----------

